# Microsoft edge: Youtube error



## yayservers (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok this is really weird but I was watching a video on Youtube normally, I closed the window before the video had finished and now every time I open youtube.com on Microsoft edge, after about 5 seconds (about the time it takes to load a video) the first few seconds of that video play then it stops. What makes this worse is that it is actually the first few chords of a horror track on a video game, so not something I can ignore. :/ This only happens on the Youtube homepage, even after restarting my computer and it does not occur on google chrome. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

This might be worth a shot. Try clicking on the three dots in the top right-hand corner of Edge, and choose settings. Then go to Clear Browsing Data, Choose What To Clear. You could try the top three boxes one by one by placing a tick in them (they're pre-ticked on mine) or just do all three together.


----------



## yayservers (Sep 15, 2014)

good grief said:


> This might be worth a shot. Try clicking on the three dots in the top right-hand corner of Edge, and choose settings. Then go to Clear Browsing Data, Choose What To Clear. You could try the top three boxes one by one by placing a tick in them (they're pre-ticked on mine) or just do all three together.


Thank you very much, I did as you said and bizarrely, the first time I went back on Youtube I heard a short beep instead of the sound, I refreshed the page to hear it again and then nothing came. I've now refreshed several times and I'm pretty sure it won't come back, but I think I'll stick to chrome from now on. Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## yayservers (Sep 15, 2014)

good grief said:


> You're welcome.


Hi unfortunately the problem came back, I keep deleting, checking all those boxes you mentioned, restarting and to no avail. Is there anything else I can try. Sorry to bother you again. Thank you.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

This is in Edge, still, or in Chrome?


----------



## yayservers (Sep 15, 2014)

good grief said:


> This is in Edge, still, or in Chrome?


Yep still Edge, in fact it happens sometimes and not others, and when it does, the sound seems to last a second longer :/


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you have Cortana? I don't here in NZ, but I found something here:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...8c5-6035-4042-b8bf-c2a3c8e66520?page=2&auth=1

which might work. I'm not using Edge myself, because it doesn't have the options I use regularly, plus there's no way to change certain things on it that I can find. So other than the reset option in the link, I'm not sure what to suggest. Edge still has a lot of problems which Microsoft are working at fixing, so if that doesn't work it may be a matter of waiting for the fixes.

ETA: To clarify, it's this part I'm talking about:

"You can type control panel on cortana and click on internet option. Go to Advance Tab and hit reset.

This will fix the issue."

There may be some other options on that thread that I haven't looked at. Hope it helps, anyway.


----------

